# Help much appreciated!



## Lost84 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi. I am a 24 year old female who has just moved to a town slightly north of Porto, on the coast and I am struggling big time. My Dad lives out here with his wife and they are fine... and i needed a break, I have a TEFL course and liked the idea of teaching English and learning a new language.

I am desperatly trying to do both, learn the language and get a job... (to be honest I have not tried very hard re the latter) however the main problem i am having is intergrating and meeting people, i am quite bubbly and outgoing and am trying my hardest but everyone stares are totally ignores me if i smile or speak to them in my rather bad english. I am struggling and very tempted to get on the next plane... I am hoping finding a job will help me but if anyone has any ideas please let me know! I am starting to think I made a very bad decision!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I am sorry that you are having a bad time at the moment. I find it hard to comprehend that people are ignoring you, I do believe you but I have never had that problem with any Portuguese and my grasp of the language is not great, but I do try. If I make a mess of it, they smile and try to help as much as they can.
Try this link to find something to do
(SNIP)
Also there are some groups on facebook that meet up in Porto for drinks and socialising.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=585799096&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=4332387747

I do think that if you find a job, you will be happier.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The expat in Porto group can be found here.
~~~ Expat in Portugal ~~~ | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Lost84 said:


> Hi. I am a 24 year old female who has just moved to a town slightly north of Porto, on the coast and I am struggling big time. My Dad lives out here with his wife and they are fine... and i needed a break, I have a TEFL course and liked the idea of teaching English and learning a new language.
> 
> I am desperatly trying to do both, learn the language and get a job... (to be honest I have not tried very hard re the latter) however the main problem i am having is intergrating and meeting people, i am quite bubbly and outgoing and am trying my hardest but everyone stares are totally ignores me if i smile or speak to them in my rather bad english. I am struggling and very tempted to get on the next plane... I am hoping finding a job will help me but if anyone has any ideas please let me know! I am starting to think I made a very bad decision!



I have moved around the world a bit and moved to countries where i have known a solo, it takes time. you need to continue to get and about as much as you can because the language will rub off onto you.

But give it some time. As for the Job its tough, I can't find a thing myself....


----------



## Ann Hansen (Jan 25, 2008)

Lost84 said:


> Hi. I am a 24 year old female who has just moved to a town slightly north of Porto, on the coast and I am struggling big time. My Dad lives out here with his wife and they are fine... and i needed a break, I have a TEFL course and liked the idea of teaching English and learning a new language.
> 
> I am desperatly trying to do both, learn the language and get a job... (to be honest I have not tried very hard re the latter) however the main problem i am having is intergrating and meeting people, i am quite bubbly and outgoing and am trying my hardest but everyone stares are totally ignores me if i smile or speak to them in my rather bad english. I am struggling and very tempted to get on the next plane... I am hoping finding a job will help me but if anyone has any ideas please let me know! I am starting to think I made a very bad decision!


Hi,
Sorry to hear you are having a bad time!!!

If you really want to stay in Portugal then you could think about moving South say to Lagos. There is more work here for English speakers as we have a large English community. 

I employ English speakers in my Restaurant/Bar as do many others. The train connections to Lisboa are good as well. 

If you go this route contact me as I might know of a vacancy and also I know of someone who rents out rooms in an English run house.
Ann


----------

